# Well educated, mid-20's girl needs (any) realistic advice please!



## clickcat (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm a girl in her mid-20's currently working in Asia and considering applying for the Working Holiday Visa. I have a degree and masters from two top UK unis and quite a strong background in publishing and education also, worked every summer of uni and have lived in a few different places. Although I'm not a qualified teacher, I have taught children in state schools in Asia and I enjoyed that. 

I'm quite independent and love to meet new people, not into partying all of the time but like good convo, outdoors lifestyle appeals to me and nice boys of course!Can anyone advise me on what city to go to (Sydney or Melbourne) even in my initial stage or will Australia really suit me? Thinking of heading over June/July. Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The WHV is a good way to check out how Australia could be for you and certainly for the outdoor aspect you should not be too disappointed, plenty of lads about though how good the convo may be is another matter!
Just as an example, I was watching an episode the other night of our " A farmer wants a Wife " and one farmer guy an ex Lawyer had enough of that and so went off farming with an educated flair and one of the would be wives _[ they interview them separately for the program ]_ said Charles _[and he is a close would be love child, ears and all of Prince Charlie ]_ is different to guys she may have met in the city and I think she means you could have an educated type either married, up themselves a bit or gay as the rule goes for the good ones.
Anyway, of Melbourne or Sydney, Melbourne has more of a social vibe to it but June July is going to be getting a tad cool going into winter and it's a great time to head north and try out the outdoor life up in the tropics or at least sub tropics starting with Byron Bay, Gold Coast and Brisbane or even up to Cairns or Darwin, maybe even starting up there and heading south to catch Sydney and Melbourne coming alive as you head from spring into summer.
But you have to expect big differences from Asia and Europe for at just over 200 years and many cities less than that, we're a very young country in many respects and our generally milder climate does mean that sport is bigger than convo for many.


----------



## clickcat (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for getting back to me, some great info there has helped me out a lot! Asia has been an amazing experience and eye opener but I couldn't live here long-term and will take Australia as it comes although will be nice getting back to a ''western'' country (one that has jobs!) . I love sport it's one of my big passions but my main concern with Australia is having to be partying constantly in order to be social!!!



Wanderer said:


> The WHV is a good way to check out how Australia could be for you and certainly for the outdoor aspect you should not be too disappointed, plenty of lads about though how good the convo may be is another matter!
> Just as an example, I was watching an episode the other night of our " A farmer wants a Wife " and one farmer guy an ex Lawyer had enough of that and so went off farming with an educated flair and one of the would be wives _[ they interview them separately for the program ]_ said Charles _[and he is a close would be love child, ears and all of Prince Charlie ]_ is different to guys she may have met in the city and I think she means you could have an educated type either married, up themselves a bit or gay as the rule goes for the good ones.
> Anyway, of Melbourne or Sydney, Melbourne has more of a social vibe to it but June July is going to be getting a tad cool going into winter and it's a great time to head north and try out the outdoor life up in the tropics or at least sub tropics starting with Byron Bay, Gold Coast and Brisbane or even up to Cairns or Darwin, maybe even starting up there and heading south to catch Sydney and Melbourne coming alive as you head from spring into summer.
> But you have to expect big differences from Asia and Europe for at just over 200 years and many cities less than that, we're a very young country in many respects and our generally milder climate does mean that sport is bigger than convo for many.


----------

